# disolving gold from rocks with aqua regia



## yasso (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to dissolve gold from rocks because in my country there are tons of gold rocks from mining process..the question are : 1. Can aqua regia dissolve gold from rocks? 2 do I have to crush the rocks to powder (200 mesh)? 3. I have check the rocks and I found out that the rocks also contain sulfide, can I apply aqua regia with sulfide? Thank you very much....


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 1, 2011)

No.
Because you never know what else is in ore - or the rock.
AR is for working with gold and not rocks. You need to check some mining forum.


----------



## djui5 (Mar 10, 2011)

yasso, did you ever get this figured out?


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 11, 2011)

Grinding is a must. And - why not try panning first?


----------



## JonSnow (Apr 12, 2011)

AR is the last method I would use to remove gold from "rock"

On a scale of zero to ten, ten being good, I would rate AR a 1


----------

